# σχιν



## lajacapaca

Γεία σας πάλι,

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι σημαίνει η λέξη "σχιν"; δεν την βρήκα στα λεξικά, είναι κάτι αρχαίο;

Σχερία: α. επειδή η θεά Δήμητρα παρακάλεσε τον Ποσειδώνα να
σταματήσει "σχιν" τις προσχώσεις του ποταμού από απέναντι ώστε να μην
ενωθεί το νησί με την ηπειρωτική ακτή

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## ireney

I'm not quite sure what they mean. Could they mean "σχεῖν" (the infinitive of the aorist of the verb έχω)? If so they've (spelling aside) chosen the wrong verb according to both meaning and the following:
"Οὔτως έκλήθη ὅτι παρά τό κατά Δήμητρος δέησιν ἐπισχεθήναι τά τῆς τα' άντίκρυ Ἠπείρου ποταμοῦ ρεύματα"
It was so called because as Demeter asked (Poseidon) stopped the currents of the river Epirus.
Source

That would make it the infinitive of the passive of "ἐπέχω"
​Source

They could be thinking of "ἐπισχεῖν", infinitive of "ἐπίσχω" which is a form of "επέχω"​


----------



## lajacapaca

θεε μου...
πρέπει να το μεταφράσω αυτό....
Ευραριστώ πολύ


----------



## anthodocheio

jacapaca, τι είναι το "σχερία" που έγραψες στην αρχή;

Το κείμενό σου είναι ακριβώς όπως το έγραψες εδώ, ή το λες με δικά σου λόγια;

Λέω, μήπως μπορώ να βοηθήσω...


----------



## lajacapaca

anthodocheio, 
μεταφράζω ένα βιβλίο της Κέρκυρας, και είμαι στο σημείο οπου μιλάει για τις διάφορες ονομασίες της, 
συμφωνα με το βιβλίο η Κέρκυρα είναι η Σχερία, όπου κατοικούσαν σύμφωνα με τον Όμηρο οι Φαίακες, ..
στο κομμάτι αυτό μιλάει για την προέλευση, ή ετυμολογία, της λέξης Σχερίας....
όχι, δεν είναι δικά μου λογια....

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ


----------



## anthodocheio

Esqueria...
Imagínate, estaba por tres años en Corfú y nunca oí de esto...

Saludos


----------



## anthodocheio

"Ωστόσο το αρχαιότερο όνομα αναφέρεται από τον Όμηρο στην Οδύσσεια: Σχερία, η περίφημη χώρα των Φαιάκων. Κατά το μύθο η Δήμητρα παρακάλεσε τον Ποσειδώνα να σταματήσεις (σχειν > Σχερία) τη λάσπη ενός ποταμού από τις απέναντι ηπειρωτικές ακτές, ώστε να μην ενωθεί η Κέρκυρα μαζί τους. Από το γεγονός αυτό προέκυψε η ονομασία Σχερία, που συνδέθηκε με τις περιπλανήσεις του Οδυσσέα και με την επιστροφή του στην Ιθάκη."

Βρήκα αυτό, εδώ. Οπότε είναι όντως "σχειν" Ρενα!


----------



## lajacapaca

Ευχαριστώ σε όλους


----------



## ireney

Ελά βρε ανθοδοχείο μου! Μαύρα μάτια!

Δεν είπα ότι δεν υπάρχει τύπος "σχειν". Πλην όμως, πώς να το μεταφράσουμε; Είναι το απαρέμφατο του "έχω" και τι σχέση έχει με την Σχερία;


----------



## lajacapaca

δεν θα μεταφραστεί.... δεν γίνεται... η εγώ δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι.... θέλει ολόκληρη εξήγηση ... και είναι τουριστικό βιβλίο ..


----------



## ireney

Ή άστο απ' έξω ή βάλε κάτι όπως (από το αρχαίο ρήμα που σημαίνει σταματώ) ίσως;


----------



## lajacapaca

Καλό... 
ευχαριστώ


----------

